# I love Marcgravia!



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I just wanted to say it. These plants are amazing, I can't wait to take cuttings and have them all over the place!
M. rectiflora
https://flic.kr/p/2jPHMRWhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
M. sintenisii
https://flic.kr/p/2jPNe6e https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
Newly acquired: M. umbellata
https://flic.kr/p/2jPMqfK https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## bssknox (Apr 24, 2017)

Me too! Just wish I was better at keeping it alive haha. I mist by hand and have learned that I have to design a viv and plant it in certain areas for the best chance of survival and growth.

Took me a few expensive cuttings to learn that!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

bssknox said:


> Me too! Just wish I was better at keeping it alive haha. I mist by hand and have learned that I have to design a viv and plant it in certain areas for the best chance of survival and growth.
> 
> 
> 
> Took me a few expensive cuttings to learn that!


Me too.... Haven't lost many yet, but have had to severely rehabilitate some


----------



## dwllama (Aug 29, 2020)

Marcgravia is lovely. It's about the only plant I _really _ wanted that I didn't get.... Because so expensive and so sensitive.... Some day perhaps....


----------



## Paskui (May 23, 2020)

Needed substrate or directly as epyphite works well attached to xaxim?


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Paskui said:


> Needed substrate or directly as epyphite works well attached to xaxim?
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


It depends ... 

I had no success with sintenisii growing it epiphetically, when I put the bottom piece in all it started growing. 

Rectiflora I've got growing both ways, seems to be doing fine epiphetically and if grown with the bottom portion in soil. 

Umbellata has been about the same as the others for me. 

With the exception of rectiflora they grow really slowly in my experience.


----------



## Frogmanjared (Jul 17, 2020)

I guess I could add my experience in growing these. In my 24x18x18 I have an exo terra hood with the two outer bulbs being joshs frogs, and the middle, an exo terra daylight bulb (cheaper, less bright). I use one bulb for a couple hours for morning and evening, and have the outers on the rest of the time. I rarely have all 3 on at the same time, unless I'm veiwing/taking pictures. I've come to dislike the joshs frogs bulbs in this build because they have bleached my snake plant, lemon ginger, and dwarf peace Lilly. Maybe with a taller viv they would do great. I hand spray in both of my vivs. The pictures look wet, but that's just because I mist before photos. The leaves do dry out. I use a combination of a fine mist sprayer and regular spray bottle to water specific plants better than just a mist. Hopefully this lucky newb/s ramblings will help someone out!

Similar to fishinguy, I have all mine with at least some roots in the soil. Save for a test clipping of rectiflora near the top of my 18x18x18 (nicrew planted plus light fixture). It has sent out roots, but in a few weeks I have seen no new growth. I'll post some progress pics.

Both of these specific plants are in the 24x24x24 and are six weeks growth. Once they sent out aerial roots and attached to something, they have taken off. You can tell where I attached them using super glue as a growth reference.
https://flic.kr/p/2jQ6kSR https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
https://flic.kr/p/2jPHMRWhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Sintenisii there is a leaf growing crooked, use that as a growth reference point.
https://flic.kr/p/2jQ6kRJ https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
https://flic.kr/p/2jPNe6e https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

*d*


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

oddlot said:


> View attachment 295333
> *d*


This is my newest project. It’s a5’x3’ exoterra. I joined 2 together to build it. It’s fully wrapped in hygrolon on the interior which will be for growing about 20-25 different marcgravia from the bottom, 5’ to the top Working on misting and better lighting. The eggcrate under each shelf will be for mini orchid mounts ( eventually) and the shelving will hold rare terrarium plants.


----------



## Hylomantis (Mar 20, 2014)

Well I wasnt aware they could be tricky to grow. Mine became rather dry and I've now moved it and seems to be doing quite well.

Im also a huge fan I love how they look.

Sent from my SM-A105FN using Tapatalk


----------

